# Plants you are bringing to trade (1st meet)



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If you are planning on bringing plants for trade to the gathering on April 22, post them here. Might also post what you are looking for. 
..this is just a special 1 time only case for the "plant exchange thread" 


I'll be bringing: 
Erect moss
Micro Tenellus (the short one that turns red)..I got a **** ton of this.

Might bring:
HC
Wendtii lucens

Looking for:
Rotala green
Ludwigia Arcuata 
Narrow Leaf fern


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

bringing:
-Bronze wendtii crypts (frugalfish has dibs)
-Java moss (for the scape and lauren, pm me if you want some too, I've got POUNDS)
-L. repens (Magnus has dibs)
-Green Cambomba (10+ 15" long stems)
-Anacharis (30+ 5-15 " stems)
-Mermaid (possibly, we'll see if I can find a place for this one in my scapes)
-Hydrocotyle leucocephala aka pennywort (Ton of this, had some BBA that the SAEs ate)
-Olive Nerites (frugalfish has dibs)
-FW Master test kit (Lu has dibs)

I've also got some other equipment that I'm willing to bring up.
http://www.sdreefs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13572

What I'd like: (in order of desire, cash is cool too )
-H. Micranthemoides (Magnum is bringing for me)
-Dwarf Crayfish (frugalfish is bringing for me)
-Bee
-Bumble bee
-RCS shrimp
-Handful of stargrass/ najas grass (frugalfish is bringing for me)
-Dwarf hairgrass (a couple bunches)
-True H. verticillata
-red cherry shrimp (gotta add to the genepool)


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Bringing if there's interest...
Najas guadalupensis, I have tons. 
Java Moss, again lots of it.
Phyllanthus fluitans, plenty
Lemna minor, plenty
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow leaf', mostly baby starters, limited

Possible limited bonus plants:
Weeping moss
Amano moss, something I bought from Aaron T. and is similiar to Java

Invertebrates available:
Neocaridina denticulata sinensis (red) Red Cherry Shrimp, many available
Cambarellus shufeldtii Cajun Dwarf Cray 'motled', many available
Asolene Spixi snails, many available

Looking for:
Moss other than Java, Weeping, Taiwan, Mini.
Cryptocorynes
Anubias
Nerites
Limnophila sessiliflora
Monosolenium tenerum, regular and mini

I think thats everything... :-k


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Bringing at least
L. brevipes
L. repens "Rubin"
R. macrandra "narrow leaf"
R. rotundifolia
Ranunculus papulentus
Stargrass

If someone needs it, can bring one or two of
Ammania sp. "Bonsai"/R. indica
R. ramosior
R. wallichii
P. stellata "narrow leaf"
plenty of common crypts
Eriocaulon "Sao Paulo"

I don't need to trade (SCAPE can have them), but looking for
L. arcuata
E. cinerum
T. "Belem"
Bolbitis sp
HC


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

probably bring

c. spiralis
bolbitis
narrow leaf java
bumble bee shrimp


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

acbaldwin said:


> bringing:
> -bronze crypts (not sure of species)


If they're what you got from me, then they're Bronze Wendtii Crypts.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

As far as what I'll be bringing...

Well, let's see...As I don't have a large assortment yet, 

Green Cabomba, 
Mermaid,
Possibly some L. Repens

Looking for...

Anything South American
E. Tenellus would be good since it was out of stock on recent order
Christmass Moss would be good as well!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Bringing:
Cash...seems everybody has a good handle on all plants i have currently and everybody likes cash!!!

What I plan to get:
Erect moss
Weeping moss
Monosolenium tenerum mini
Cambarellus shufeldtii Cajun Dwarf Cray 'motled'(at least a pair)
Eriocaulon "Sao Paulo"
L. repens "Rubin"(maybe)
Driftwood(Lauren?)
Rocks(Again Lauren?)


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Tetra, My E. Tenellus is growing out like crazy, so I'll bring some. 
Depending on what gets prunned the day before,

Rotala Green
Erect moss
R. macrandra "narrow leaf"
R. rotundifolia
E. Tenellus
Glosso

Looking for Cherry shrimp, male/female, to start a family.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Glosso, Hygro. Cory. "Angustfolia," Hydro. Sibthorp.

One clump of HC as a giveaway.


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

adin said:


> probably bring
> 
> c. spiralis
> bolbitis
> ...


... and a box of driftwood and a unopened 2L jug of seachem flourish


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

IUnknown, i can bring two females and a male for you. the females are a beautiful deep red, with yellow saddles.

I'll also be bringing 5 amano shrimp, i believe 3 females and two males, or vice versa.


Does anyone have a spare spiraled co2 diffuser for sale/trade?


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

Have some hygro compacta if anyone wants them.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Well,

I may have an Echinodorus cordifolius (Marble Queen Sword) there as well...

Smaller one, but really starting to fill in and grow nicely. It was a Plantlet not that long ago and really becoming beautiful.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

hmmmm...I need plants right now, but the plants i have right now is still growing.

What I might bring
-cash

-60 gallon aquarium (Anyone interested in this??...might bring it if someone is interested)


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

What are the measurements of the 60 gallon? And is it a complete setup?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess i should also bring the Eclipse5 Hex and see if anyone wants to trade! It'd be an awesome Shrimp tank or even a Fry Grow-out tank!


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

TetraFreak said:


> I guess i should also bring the Eclipse5 Hex and see if anyone wants to trade! It'd be an awesome Shrimp tank or even a Fry Grow-out tank!


*If there's any interest*, I'm willing to bring pretty much anything from this list, open to cash or trades:
http://www.sdreefs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13572


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I was going to bring glosso for the set up tank, but it looks like the fuzz algae is starting to get to it.

I don't understand why my tank is being plauged with this stuff right now.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I will bring some Rotal sp. vietnam, Tonina fluviatilis, some floating Aldrovanda vesiculosa, and maybe some other stem plants you don't see around much.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'd love some Rotala Vietnam!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

John P. said:


> I'd love some Rotala Vietnam!


Yeah, it's definately a nice looking species...My only problem is that it doesn't fit my South American Species theme!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Rotala Vietnam is a beatiful plant. The 2 things I experienced that you will want to be aware of. 1) it does not like being topped. 2) it grows very fast.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

anyone have a spare timer for sale/trade at the meeting?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I'll bring one for you erijnal. We'll see what to trade on Saturday.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Note:

Did I mention I have a 5 Gal Eclipse HEX I'm winning to sell or Trade???
Cash asking price is ~$25.

OH...and I like Door Prizes!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I might have weeping moss, ammania gracillis, and possibly some HM.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't want to stop the party but I think it's important to remind everyone that Brian is probably hoping that some of us will actually BUY a few things while we're there! :madgrin:


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

cwlodarczyk said:


> I don't want to stop the party but I think it's important to remind everyone that Brian is probably hoping that some of us will actually BUY a few things while we're there! :madgrin:


Well, Depending on what livestock he has, I will more than likely be buying some fishies while there.....so they'll be getting some money from me!

Has anyone seen if he has Hatchetfish???


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Adding to bring list:
B. australis
C. willisii x lucens (unsure of ID)
C. walkerii
a little M. umbrosum
Lots of KCl 

Adding to want list:
L. cardinalis "small form"

I'll be a little late.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

didn't see any hatchetfish when i went yesterday


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I will be bringing 7-8 plants of blyxa japonica, 15 or so nodes of ranunculus inundatus, 3 stems of ludwigia palustrius and ovalis, 2 anubias nana, a bunch of glosso, and some floating Salvinia Minima. I have some green cabomba if any one wants it but I am not going to bother to bring it since It seems everyone has it or doesnt want it. 

I still am looking for some Ludwigia cuba since my attempt to buy some ended with a few leafless stems. I am also considering switching to hc since the glosso takes over so fast. I am also looking for a nice backround stem to replace my green cabomba since it is getting so leggy and grows way to fast.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

erijnal said:


> didn't see any hatchetfish when i went yesterday




Well, perhaps they will have some of the fish I'm wanting...

Guess we'll see!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

so is anyone interested in the amano shrimp and cherry shrimp? if not, i don't think i should bring them.. i'll still bring money though


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm bringing some Cherries, just because I told Brian I would use them to stock the Demo tank. I also am giving genetic "stock" to another forum member.

If you want to bring any to donate, that'd be nice. Only a few is fine.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Just wondering, but does anyone accept cash for the plants?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm bringing a crapload of tenellus (the short one that gets red) and a bit of weeping moss. I am not going to deny someone offering cash however, do not bother asking me a price. I will refuse to give one. Jus offer what it is worth to you at a price that makes you feel you got a good deal  (however trades are always welcome)


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

i'm in irvine now and i've got

c. retrospiralis
needle leaf java
bolbitis
retrospiralis / bolbitis
needle leaf java / bolbitis

..in bags

1.25 lb custom co2 cylinder (standard CGA320 threading - regular regulator)
fulham workhorse 5 ballast
2L seachem flourish
18w current-usa satelite (no bulb)


i did bring some captive bred (by me!) bumble bee shrimp but released them into the gf's tank, sorry. maybe next time


----------



## Dave7739 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello gang,
I've got a brand new aquarium sitting in my living room, but nothing other than substrate, rocks and a few anubias to put in it right now. (it's not set up yet) I need a starter selection of plants and would like to get some shrimp. I have nothing to trade  I plan on attending the meeting on Sat 4/22. Hopefully someone can guide me on my the things I need (mostly fast growing plants) I'll bring some dough, and a positive attitude.
Thanks Dave


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm also bringing a bit of mini riccia in addition to the other stuff I'm bringing.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Adin, I might be shopping a lot in your store LOL.
I did buy some bobitus and fern from Balin, but might be able to use some more.

Also "1.25 lb custom co2 cylinder (standard CGA320 threading - regular regulator)"
Please put a sticky on it with my name LOL.

_*IF ANYONE READS THIS BEFORE THE MEET...one thing I'd like to have there but don't have with me, is a little water spray bottle. THe one I have is broken. This is to mist the plants while planting in a barely filled tank.*_


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Dave,
I'll have dry ferts, too, if you need any. Prices are definitely competitive


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony, per AIM, I'll bring the water bottle.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Well its not a little water spray bottle but the bottle has only been used for water so it should be fine. It holds about a liter of water and has a nice spray.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Well Im not going to be making it for the meeting now as Jon is sick....lets hope for a speedy recovery......Would you guys hate me if i was only able to stop by and pick up the few items i talked to a few people about?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow I must have been really slow in responding I guess mike has the water bottle. I wonder how I didnt see that. See you guys there.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the ferts Mike....And thanks to frugal for the dwarf crayfish....Good news about that when I got home I found that there were "extra" crays in the bags(yay) so instead of the five Im now the pruod owner of 8, count them 8, dwarves!!!


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

247Plants said:


> Good news about that when I got home I found that there were "extra" crays in the bags(yay) so instead of the five Im now the pruod owner of 8, count them 8, dwarves!!!


I never was good at math.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the crays David...
The pregnant female you gave me hatched her eggs on the ride home! I looked in the bucket they were in on the way home and there were a bunch of little flea-looking things ticking around in the water! 
Thanks to everyone who contributed to the meet!


----------

